# FR: (merci) d'avance / à l'avance / en avance / par avance



## timpeac

Salut

Can someone please tell me the difference between "en avance" "à l'avance" "d'avance" et "par avance"

The only difference I can see is that "en avance" is used with être to mean "to have a head start" eg "tu n'es pas en avance!" "get a move on!".

Otherwise are they interchangeable?

Ta.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Jabote

Quite so tim. In stylish order (more stylish last):

d'avance
à l'avance
par avance


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

*à l'avance * : in advance /  beforehand /
prévenir qq à l'avance : warn sb in advance / beforehand 

*en avance * ( par rapport à un horaire prévu ) : in advance / ahead of time / in good time
être en avance sur son temps ( personne aux idées très novatrices ) : 
be ahead of one's time / be born before one's time

*d'avance*
avoir deux buts d'avance : be ahead by two goals 
avoir quatre points d'avance sur ( au classement ) : be four points ahead of 
prendre quatre points d'avance sur ( au classement ) : go four points clear of 
payé d'avance : prepaid
merci d'avance ! : thank you in advance !

je vous remercie *par avance * : thank you in advance


----------



## timpeac

Thanks jmc and Jabote.

Jmc - Thanks for the examples, but are you saying that all these usages are _not_ interchangeable?

For example I can see that "en avance" as you say is "par rapport à un horaire prévu" and so has the nuance of "in good time" and so is not interchangeable.

Also I can see from your examples that "d'avance" can have the meaning of "clear" or "over and above" for example "3 buts d'avance".

However, are the remaining phrases , namely -

prévenir qq à l'avance 
payé d'avance 
merci d'avance 
je vous remercie par avance 

interchangeable, with just the difference of register that Jabote has highlighted?

That would make sense to me because if we look at the pair

merci d'avance 
je vous remercie par avance 

Merci de.... is already a lower register of je vous remercie de... so it would make sense to use d'avance with one and par avance with the other, I suppose.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

_Here is what the Office Québécois de la Langue Française says about this : _ 

Les expressions à l’avance, en avance, d’avance et par avance sont, selon la plupart des grammairiens, équivalentes. D’avance est la plus utilisée de ces expressions, tandis que par avance se rencontre surtout dans la langue écrite soignée. Pour sa part, l’expression à l’avance, autrefois critiquée, fait aujourd’hui partie de l’usage. 

Exemples :

- Je pars toujours au moins une heure à l’avance afin d’arriver à temps au bureau.

- Il vaut mieux arriver en avance qu’en retard à un premier rendez-vous.

- Je n’aurais pas commandé ces livres tous en même temps si j’avais su qu’il fallait les payer d’avance.

- « Prédestiné signifie destiné par avance au bonheur ou au malheur. » (Balzac)

On utilise en avance dans les expressions suivantes : être en avance à un rendez-vous, être en avance sur l’horaire (sur son horaire), être en avance sur son temps, être en avance sur ses contemporains.


----------



## anuernberg

Salut à tous,

Quelle est la différence (soit le cas d'y avoir quelqu'une) entre les expressions "en avance" et "d'avance"?

Merci! Andrei N.


----------



## Johanne

Selon mon dictionnaire, les deux s'emploient indifféremment. Par contre, je crois qu'il y a une distinction quand on parle de sujet actif. Par exemple, on dira : _Le train est en avance _et non _Le train est d'avance_.

On dira mieux : _Il faut payer à l'avance/d'avance_ et non _Il faut payer en avance_.

Pour être plus claire, j'emploirerais _en avance _pour les sujets actifs et _d'avance _pour les sujets inactifs. Mais il se peut fort bien que je me trompe. Mon opinion n'est basée sur aucun dictionnaire.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
"A l'avance" = avant le moment fixé pour une opération (organiser à l'avance, positions préparées à l'avance"
"D'avance" = avant que ce qu'on demande arrive (payer d'avance, merci d'avance)
"En avance" = Avant l'heure/l'horaire prévue (Train en avance, partir/arriver en avance)
Hope it helps!


----------



## anuernberg

Merci à tous. D'ailleurs, j'ai récemment entendu "par avance" dans une émission de TF1. 

Andrei


----------



## Thomas1

Alors, "merci d'avance" et "merci par avance" doit utiliser. Ya-t-il une différance entre eux, s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Non, aucune.
Hormis que *merci d'avance* est le plus utilisé.


----------



## 1234dom

Par avance is also used in the form "par avance, merci" but as Agnès E. said 
*merci d'avance* est le plus utilisé.


----------



## celine713

à l'avance
par avance
d'avance
en anvance

I am wondering if the four are of the same meaning? They are interchageable at any time?

Hi, what a disaster, I cannot figure it out due to my poor French


----------



## charlie2

celine713 said:


> Hi, what a disaster, I cannot figure it out due to my poor French


That's alright . Roughly :


> A l'avance" = avant le moment fixé pour une opération (organiser à l'avance, positions préparées à l'avance"


_ahead/ before the time scheduled to do something. (organize beforehand, etc.)_


> "D'avance" = avant que ce qu'on demande arrive (payer d'avance, merci d'avance)


_before what you ask for happens (the famous merci d'avance is an example)_


> "En avance" = Avant l'heure/l'horaire prévue (Train en avance, partir/arriver en avance)


_early e.g. the train arrives early. _


----------



## amandaincanada

Je peux dire:

*Les avis de discontinuation sont annoncés 3 mois à l'avance.* 

Est-que c'est _*à l'*avance_ ou _*d'*avance_? Je pense que c'est _à l'avance_ mais je ne suis pas certaine.

Merci!


----------



## zaby

Oui, c'est *à l'avance *

Mais discontinuation n'est pas un mot français, quel est le contexte ?
edit : Euh si en fait c'est français "discontinuation" mais très peu utilisé


----------



## titi82

Effectivment, on dit à l'avance dans ce contexte-là


----------



## sidahmed

Bonjour,

Dit-on : merci d'avance ou merci par avance ?

Merci.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Moi, j’ai toujours employé la formule merci d’avance ayant l’impression qu’avec la préposition _par_ ça devient plus formel, en peu caduc. 
 ​


----------



## SwissPete

Google:

Merci d'avance = 1'180'000 résultats
Merci par avance = 1'290'000 résultats

(ce qui m'étonne). 

Moi, je préfère « Merci d'avance ».


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je suis d'accord pour dire que "par avance" est plus formel que "d'avance". […]


----------



## beri

Punky Zoé said:


> Je suis d'accord pour dire que "par avance" est plus formel que "d'avance".


d'accord aussi !


----------



## elisa2008

Par avance étant plus formel que d'avance, je dirais :

Je vous remercie par avance de ....
et 
Merci d'avance de...


----------



## On Retrouve a Paris

Bonjour à vous,
parfois on voit que quelqu'un ecrit 'merci en avance' au lieu de 'merci d'avance'. C'est correct de dire ça?
merci


----------



## Missrapunzel

On Retrouve a Paris said:


> 'merci en avance'
> 'merci d'avance'.


----------



## pieanne

"Merci en avance" semble être une traduction mot pour mot de l'anglais, mais n'est pas du bon français


----------



## Tresley

Hello On Retrouve à Paris,

In the e-mails I receive from France I always see *'merci d'avance'*.

I hope this helps.


----------



## kme

ou _merci par avance_... but _merci d'avance_ is far more common


----------



## ValC

You can also say "merci à l'avance".


----------



## Hyoong-jok

Can I say ....

il est arrivé une heure d'avance au rendez-vous.

the sentence above?

What if I want to use 'en avance' instead of 'd'avance'? How does the sentence change?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you very much for the kind explanation!!


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
In your example, you must use "en avance".
The reason is : 
Use "en avance" to express the time at which your action (stated by the verb) takes place.
Here, you want to say when he came.
"Il est arrivé en avance".
The amount of time is expressed with no preposition, before the complement "en avance".
"Il est arrivé une heure en avance".

On the other hand, you must use "d'avance" if you want to modify a noun. For example, you can use "d'avance" to modify the noun "heure" to express what this hour means. In that case, the complement nucleus will be "une heure", and you must introduce it with a preposition.
"Il est arrivé _*avec*_ une heure d'avance au rendez-vous".


----------



## Illuminatus

Quelle phrase est correcte?
_Merci en avance _ou _Merci d'avance_


----------



## Fred_C

Illuminatus said:


> Quelle phrase est correcte?
> _Merci en avance _ou _Merci d'avance_


 Merci d'avance. (because merci is a noun)

Strangely, with the verb "remercier" you also say "d'avance". But it is a different meaning : Here "d'avance" means "in anticipation". If you said (according to what I explained) "Je vous remercie en avance", It would be correct, but it would mean : "I am thanking you too early".


----------



## psgovind2k8

Bonjour à tous,
         Je m'appelle Govindarajan, (trente ans), d'Inde. Je suis en train de étudier Francais. Je voudrais ameliorer mon Francais vraiment!

mon doubte est que:

1) Merci d'avance ou 2) Merci en avance.

Pourriez vous me clarifier si la phrase 1 ou bien phrase 2 est correct.
La phrase 1 ou 2 sont utilise en quel cas?

merci!


----------



## Donaldos

_Merci* d'*avance_ est la seule expression correcte. (On a aussi _Merci *par* avance_ qui est aussi correct)


----------



## BBaillaud

La phrase 1 est utilisée tel quel. Pour finir une lettre par exemple:

Merci d'avance, 


Je vous remercie par avance pour l'attention que vous m'avez portée.

Dis moi si ça sufit comme explications,
Merci d'avance, 

BB


----------



## vta513

Bonjour!

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait expliquer et/ou donner quelques exemples pour clarifier la distinction entre ces deux expressions?  J'ai vu que wordreference indique que "à l'avance" veut dire "in advance" et "en avance" veut dire "early" mais j'apprécierais quelques exemples quand-même...je n'ai pas tout à fait compris la différence.  Merci en avance/ à l'avance!(?)


----------



## gparguez

"à l'avance" =volontairement plus tôt que nécessaire, dans le but de ne pas avoir à le faire plus tard
exemple: "tu peux acheter ton billet de cinéma à l'avance pour ne pas avoir à faire la queue à la caisse"

J'ai trouvé aussi sur Google: "C. Lagarde avait accepté à l'avance le montant des indemnités de B. Tapie"
Ici la signification est sans doute un peu différente: C. Lagarde avait accepté le montant des indemnités de B. Tapie avant même de le connaître, elle sait que ce montant lui conviendrait de toute manière, ou il lui importait peu. 

"en avance" = mauvais timing, volontaire ou non
exemple = "il est arrivé en avance au rendez-vous"


----------



## pws58

I'd like to know if there is a difference between_ en avance_ and_ à l'avance_.  For example, if I wanted to say that the train arrived early/ahead of schedule, would either one of the expressions be correct in that sentence?


----------



## janpol

Le train est arrivé en avance sur l'horaire prévu.
Je suis arrivé en retard au bureau, pourtant j'étais parti en avance mais un embouteillage m'a fait perdre 20 minutes.
N'attends pas la dernière minute pour préparer tes bagages : fais-le à l'avance.
Plus une seule place pour ce concert ! Pourtant je m'y suis pris à l'avance.


----------



## itka

They mean the same thing, but they are not used the same way.
They both mean early, ahead, but they don't fit to the same contexts.

janpol is giving you some good examples.


----------



## pws58

From the examples that janpol gave, it seems that en avance is used for _ahead of schedule_, when a specific time is involved.  A l'avance is more for _ahead of time_ or _beforehand_.  Would that be a correct explanation?


----------



## itka

I think so !


----------



## DevotedToPizza

Hello everyone! 

Is there a difference in the way we use these two phrases (*à l'avance* and *en avance*).

For example, should I say, Je sera en/à l'avance pour ma classe de la chimie? (I will be early for my Chemistry class)

Merci !


----------



## Soushie

Hi DevotedToPizza,

You should say: "Je serai *en* avance à mon cours de chimie". But why? I can't 
explain.


----------



## Printemps506

Bonjour! L'expression _par avance_ rend-elle les phrases _Je m'en réjouis par avance pour vous. Je vous en avertis par avance _plus formelles? Dans ces phrases peut-on remplacer _par avance_ par une autre expression (_d'avance, à l'avance_)? Merci d'avance!


----------



## Bezoard

"Avertir par avance" est un pléonasme à éviter.


----------



## Printemps506

Si, par exemple, un élève prévient / avertit le professeur deux minutes avant le cours qu'il ne peut pas y assister, il l'en avertit quand même, mais il ne le fait pas par avance.
Et dans la phrase  _Je m'en réjouis par avance pour vous._ est-il possible de remplacer par avance par d'avance ou à l'avance?


----------



## Bezoard

Printemps506 said:


> Si, par exemple, un élève prévient / avertit le professeur deux minutes avant le cours qu'il ne peut pas y assister, il l'en avertit quand même, mais il ne le fait pas par avance.


Oui, il le fait à la dernière minute et donc insuffisamment en avance !
Sur ce point, comme aussi dans le fil
it's a good idea to [do sth] | WordReference Forums it's a good idea to [do sth] | WordReference Forums 
je m'en tiens aux recommandations classiques des grammairiens, mais chacun est libre de ne pas en tenir compte :


> On évitera les pléonasmes _préparer à l'avance, prévoir à l'avance, prévenir  l'avance, prédire à l'avance, retenir à l'avance_, etc. Dans ces verbes, l'idée d'avance est déjà retenue.


Dictionnaire des pièges et difficultés de la langue française
Petit Livre de - Trucs et astuces pour écrire sans faute


----------



## Printemps506

Merci beaucoup, Bezoard!


----------

